# Two new wines just started



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2006)

Just started a Vintners Harvest Marionberry wine and a grape juice
wine. The grape is a 1 gal. that the local store had on sale so I said
the heck with it, lets ferment it. The other a Vintners Harvest wine
base which I thought the flavor was a little weak on so I threw in 1
gal. of blueberry juice to make it a 6 gal. batch. Vintners Harvest has
discontinued the Black Currant which I made before and loved so I went
to buy more when I discovered it had been discontinued.







Also the cranberries are finally back in season! How many lbs. do I need to make a 6 gal. batch anyone.


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 23, 2006)

I would say 2 pounds per gallon. I used 3 pounds per gallon last year, although good, it's tarte, kinda makes ya pucker. I'd stick with 2 pounds next time.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks jobe. Looks like I'll have three new wines going very soon.


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 23, 2006)

Wade, I forgot to add that I sweetened mine back with a couple (3) cans of Welches frozen cranberry concentrate. Also ground up a few whole oranges in the food processor along with the cranberries, and a hand full of raisons for body. It was an early drinker after just a couple of months.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2006)

Oranges huh, not a bad idea jobe.


----------



## linda0210 (Sep 30, 2006)

Jobe, wa that for a 6 gallon batch? What was the SG when you finished?


----------

